# Which should I choose, violin or cello?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

So, which would be better in the long run to learn?


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Personally I would go with the violin - I think there's a larger repertoire and variety of pieces to learn, more demand for violinists than for cellists, and it's lot easier an less expensive to transport your instrument if you travel. But why not try them both and find which one you love most?


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

You should play the musical instrument that gives you the most bliss.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

If you really can't decide, I believe violin should be your choice, solely on the basis of portability. Some day, under a freezing rain, when you have eight blocks to walk before reaching the concert hall, you will thank me for this advice.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

The answer is clearly the viola.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

You should play a woodwind or brass instrument. _Obviously_!

Although if I _had_ to choose a string instrument, I would take the cello over the violin any day. I just prefer the dark low sound of the cello to the violin, which is just too squeaky for my liking. I'm not speaking from any experience of performing string instruments, though.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

go with the fiddle. :3


---edited to add...
but in all seriousness, i would suggest the violin, although my favourite stringed instrument is cello. (i tend to write works for the cello more often than the violin... since i prefer the sound of the cello.) but the Violin is more expressive. 

So are you more an introvert or extrovert? (extroverts would make better violinist... since it seems to be more of an extroverted instrument. and more works are written over the violin than the cello. So there are a lot more options.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Manok said:


> So, which would be better in the long run to learn?


At some point *Manok* you'll have to tell us what your decision was!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I vote the cello.






The cello is the most expressive solo instrument. The violin sounds like crap unless there's 30+ of them. If you choose the violin, be prepared to supply your neighbors with OxyContin while you learn to even produce a decent sound with the damn thing.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> The violin sounds like crap unless there's 30+ of them.


Nonsense. You're confusing Wagner's poor compositional skills for the properties of the violin.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Nonsense. You're confusing Wagner's poor compositional skills for the properties of the violin.


Disagree. Look at Beethoven Kreutzer or Prokofiev's/Shostakovich's concertos. Some of their most violent and disturbing music, cause the violin is well suited to it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Couchie said:


> Disagree. Look at Beethoven Kreutzer or Prokofiev's/Shostakovich's concertos. Some of their most violent and disturbing music, cause the violin is well suited to it.


Yeah, well, Yo Yo Mama so fat, she looks like a cello! ut:

Q: Why are cellos so large?
A: It's an optical illusion. It's not that the cellos are large; just that the cello players' heads are so small.

Oh, and Prokofiev's violin concerti being violent? It may have some violent moments, but what's more oddly amusing than the scherzo of No. 1? Ok, a few things, but it's up there!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Manok said:


> So, which would be better in the long run to learn?


If you have to ask-neither. Wait.


----------



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

Personally i would go with the cello.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> You should play the musical instrument that gives you the most bliss.











character limit


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I agree room although I prefer cello I can play both it is easier to walk with the violin.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Violin. 

Take it from one who played the cello (badly) in junior high school. First, the sadist school bus driver wouldn't let the cello take up the seat next to me on the bus and so made me stand with it in the aisle. Second, on my way home from the bus stop one day the wind caught the instrument and rolled it down the sidewalk. It cost me my life savings (twenty dollars) to get it repaired. Plus it was a school rental instrument and I suffered the agony of having the teacher/conductor inspect the repairs in front of me. (It passed). Also the kids who didn't take orchestra constantly teased me because they knew I held the cello between my legs. In a final humiliation my father refused to let me practice in the apartment-- he couldn't stand my playing and let me know it-- and I wound up practicing in the basement of the complex's laundry building. I was so ashamed of my abilities that I stopped playing every time someone came in to use a washer or dryer on the floor above even though it was unlikely I could be heard above the din of the machines.

Choose the violin. Its portability alone outweighs every conceivable quality of the cello.


----------

